# What would you call this guy?



## bels10 (Sep 28, 2010)

Just wondering what you guys think he is? I have bred him with my broken brindle long hair and hopefully my argente creme and I'm just waiting to see the outcome. I am a newbie at this and have a VERY limited gene pool where I live.


----------



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

i have mice like that, the closest description i could find was fawn agouti. he's lovely, did he start out fawn and get darker as he got older or was he always like that? mine tend to start out fawn and get a darker undercoat as they get older. if you find out what they are let me know, good luck


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I'd say it's a sooty yellow brindle with possible tan (orange belly) and a serious case of bedhead. Interesting little mousie. what are you hoping from pairing this to an argente creme? An even greater question: where in the world did you find an argente creme? Cuz I want one too! 

Fawn is always pink-eyed.


----------



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

I can't help you with what color he is but he is absolutely adorable.
You don't happen to know what his parents where? That would help some.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Brindle.


----------



## bels10 (Sep 28, 2010)

I got him from pet shop and he was a lot lighter when I bought him
I'm just guessing about the argente creme..I am a newbie here is her pic, I could be very wrong, but she is my favorite in colour personality


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Ooh, very pretty little doe. I don't know about argente creme; I see no sign of the lightly darker undercoat. Champagne, maybe?
Or silvered fawn? Do you have any other pix of her?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Looks like a champagne tan maybe?

I deffinately see a tan belly.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

You're right, and I said 'doe' Oops! Maybe champagne tan...missed the sliver of peach. She looks vaguely grainy or ticked though.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Rhasputin is right on both counts. The first is a brindle (petstore brindles sometimes tend to be super muddy, like this one is, and sometimes with a molt it clears up, but other times not) and the second is a light champagne tan.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I win! :lol:

I think she just looks grainy because of the colour being so light.

Some of my blues look grainy enough that you'd call them ticked if you saw them. :lol: 
The colour on them is just terrible, but it's okay since I'm only going to cover it up eventually anyways.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

I agree as well....sooty brindle and champagne tan


----------



## icedmice (Oct 4, 2009)

It's sable by Australian standards.

It's relalted to the brindle gene and also has a tendancy to develop issues with obesity.
If my mousery wasn't a fawn-free zone I'd definately owrk with sables. They are born fawn then develop sabling as they grow into their adult coat.

They can be entered into "shaded class" as Australin shows which makes no sence beceause shaded mice are usually c-dilutes like siamese. It don't run it, I'm just a member there  .


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I disagree with you Jack and Stina! I think the first is a Martens Sable


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

its a sable(long haired). Its not a marten either........ that needs a white belly.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

We don't have those varieties in the US, as there is no Ay/* in the pet population and no U/* in the pet population either. She's Avy/* most likely, without umbrous at all. The Avy/* can get very sooty, particularly on very poor examples like this one.


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

Yep, brindle buck. His babies will probably end up being largely brindle with nice stripes at first, and then look more brown as they age. The doe is gorgeous!!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

ee can start out sooty as well.


----------



## bels10 (Sep 28, 2010)

moustress said:


> Ooh, very pretty little doe. I don't know about argente creme; I see no sign of the lightly darker undercoat. Champagne, maybe?
> Or silvered fawn? Do you have any other pix of her?


Oops ok, I didn't realize argentine creme was rare...stoopid me I saw a pic and thought it looked like her...ergh I have SOOOOO much to learn


----------



## bels10 (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the help and feedback, there are no serious breeders that I can find in Perth at the moment so I am going to see what I can do to improve what is available to me through pet shops. I'm thinking about line breeding this boy and doe (I love this champagne doe her personality is outstanding), my only other option is to import from other states which is costly and time consuming due to quarantine, Would you guys bother with him? Is there any hope for improvement?
I am a beginner and I don't claim to know anything about mouse genetics but I love my mice!
PS More pics of my doe to defunk my poorly educated guess


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Perth Australia? For some reason I thought you lived in Washington State.  As for the first mouse it's probably still brindle (Avy/*) though.

The above mouse is a champagne tan. It's common for the tan line to be visible along the periphery only. Her face is very expressive.


----------

